# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > ISPS code >  Security Bulletins

## Petros

This section is intended to provide some information about security/piracy threats to shipping.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Weekly Piracy Report
*20-26 November 2007*


_The following is a summary of the daily reports broadcast by the IMB's Piracy Reporting Centre to ships in Atlantic, Indian and Pacific Ocean Regions on the SafetyNET service of Inmarsat-C from 20 to 26 November 2007._ 
*ALERT*
*Chittagong anchorage, Bangladesh* 
*The number of attacks has reduced since 2006. However, the area is still listed as a high risk area and mariners are advised to be cautious especially while approaching the anchorage and while at anchor at Chittagong* 




*Suspicious crafts*
*Recently reported incidents*
24.11.2007: 0345 LT: 06:17.8S – 003:21.2E, Lagos anchorage, Nigeria. 
Four armed robbers in a small wooden boat boarded a container ship from aft. 
They stole ship’s store and escaped. No injuries to crew. 

21.11.2007: 0212 LT: 06:12N-003:18E (15 miles from shore), Lagos, Nigeria. 
Five pirates armed with knives boarded a tanker drifting around 15 nm from shore. Duty crew spotted the pirates and informed the duty officer. Alarm raised and crew mustered. Pirates escaped with ship stores 

01.11.2007: 0830 LT: Corentyne coast, Guyana. 
Masked pirates armed with guns attacked a Guyanese fishing boat. The pirates stole the boats engines and equipment and then ordered the fishermen to board their craft and pilot their craft while they raided other boats. Later , the fishermen were taken to neighboring Suriname where they were left with the boat. The fishermen managed to return home after two days and report to the coast guard and police. 

03.10.2007: 0700 LT: Bonny channel, Nigeria. 
Pirates armed with guns and hiding in a mangrove swamp ambushed a passenger vessel during it’s passage to bonny town. It is suspected some of the pirates could have mingled among the passengers and boarded the vessel at the jetty at Port Harcourt. The pirates waited at the midway point and attacked the vessel when signaled. The pirates stole passenger valuables. Pirates fired a volley of shots into the air before escaping. Injured passengers received medical treatment ashore. 

06.11.2007: Point Cruz, Solomon Islands. 
Armed pirates boarded a fishing vessel at anchor. They stole crew personal belongings, cash money and ship’s properties. 

08.10.2007: Panaji, off the Yermal coast in Udupi: Karnataka: India. 
Pirates in canoes boarded a vessel carrying scientists on a 
Marine research project. After a brief struggle with the scientists, the pirates took the scientific instruments. It is unclear if the instruments were thrown into the water or stolen. The scientists are reported to be safe. 

*Piracy prone areas and warnings* 
_Mariners are warned to be extra cautious and to take necessary precautionary measures when transiting the following areas:_
*S E Asia and the Indian Sub Continent* 
*Bangladesh* : Compared to 2006 the number of attacks has reduced. However, the area is still listed as a high risk area and mariners are advised to be cautious especially while approaching the anchorage and while at anchor at Chittagong.*Indonesia* : Balongan, Balikpapan, Belawan, Tanjong Priok (Jakarta). Generally be vigilant in other areas. Many attacks may have gone unreported.*Malacca straits* : Though the number of attacks has dropped due to the increase and constant patrols by the littoral states relevant Authorities since July 2005, ships are advised to continue maintaining a strict anti piracy watch when transiting the straits.*Singapore Straits* : Even though the number of attacks has reduced in the light of increased patrols by the relevant authorities, there have been a few attacks reported. Mariners are advised to remain cautious while transiting these waters.*Africa and Red Sea* 
*Lagos (Nigeria)*: Pirates are violent and attack / rob / kidnap crews. Generally be vigilant in other areas in Nigeria.*Dar es Salaam (Tanzania)*: Pirates are targeting ships in port and anchorages.*Mombasa (Kenya)*: Container ships are being targeted.*Gulf of Aden / Red Sea* : A number of suspicious craft reports have been received. These craft either set a collision course, or pursue the ships. Mariners advised to be cautious. In the past, some of the vessels have been fired upon.*Somalian waters* : The IMB Piracy Reporting Centre has received 26 actual and attempted attacks so far this year. Many more attacks may have gone unreported. Some pirates are dangerous and would fire their automatic weapons at ships to stop them. Occasionally, they would use their RPG (Rocket Propelled Grenade) launchers at ships. Pirates are believed to be using “mother vessels” to launch attacks at very far distance from coast. These “mother vessel” is able to proceed to very far out to sea to launch smaller boats to attack and hijack passing ships. Eastern and Northeastern coasts are high risk areas for attacks and hijackings. Vessels not making scheduled calls to ports in Somalia should keep as far away as possible from the Somali coast, ideally more than 200 nautical miles. Mariners are also advised to report any suspicious boats to the Centre.*South and Central America and the Caribbean waters* 
*Brazil*Though the number of attacks has dropped in Santos, ships are advised to continue to be vigilant.*Peru* – Callao*Rest of the World*
*Arabian Sea* – Sightings and calls from suspicious small boats. In some cases, boats pursued the ships with unknown intent.Source:http://www.icc-ccs.org/prc/piracyreport.php

----------


## Παναγιώτης

There is reported active violence against shipping,a credible threat to shipping, or the potential to develop into adirect threat to the safety of shipping in the following areas: 
A. NORTH AMERICA:
No current incidents to report. 
B. CENTRAL AMERICA-CARIBBEAN: C. SOUTH AMERICA: 
1. GUYANA: Fishing vessels robbed, hijacked 11 Nov 07 at 0500 local time in Corentyne River. The captain and crew of 22 fishing vessels of the Number 66 Fish Complex were left stranded after armed pirates robbed them of their gasoline, engine coils and a quantity of fish glue. Three of the boats returned to the fish complex while many other fishermen and boats were forced to swim to the Coroni shore in Suriname. Rescue teams have since gone out to search for the other boats, taking with them components to fix the engines so that the boats could be piloted back (LM: Stabroek news). 
2. GUYANA: Fishing vessels attacked, robbed 01 Nov 07 at 0830 local time off the Corentyne coast. A band of armed, masked pirates raided five Guyanese fishing vessels, stripping them of their engines and other equipment before ferrying the fisher folk to Suriname. A big boat with bright lights pulled up alongside and pointed guns at the vessel and crew. They were then ordered to loosen the engine from the vessel and climb aboard their vessel. The masked pirates then ordered them to pilot their vessel while they raided other boats in the deep sea. The victims were taken to Suriname where they were left on a boat. The victims managed to sail back to the No.66 Fish Port sometime on 03 Nov 07 in the morning where they made reports to the police station and Coast Guard, who were searching for them. No reported injuries (LM: Stabroek.com). 
3. BRAZIL: Container ship boarded, robbed 27 Oct 07 at 0142 local time, Santos outer roads anchorage. Robbers armed with guns boarded the vessel and fired their guns at the approaching crewmembers. For safety, crewmembers locked themselves in a safer place. Robbers opened eight reefer containers and stole cargo contents and escaped. No reported injuries (IMB).
D. ATLANTIC OCEAN AREA:
No current incidents to report. 
E. NORTHERN EUROPE-BALTIC: 
No current incidents to report. 
F. MEDITERRANEAN-BLACK SEA:
No current incidents to report. 
G. WEST AFRICA: 
1. CAMEROON: Ambush on Cameroon military by unidentified gunmen, military personnel killed 12 Nov 07, Bakassi Peninsula. Unidentified gunmen reportedly dressed in Nigerian military uniforms and traveling in seven speedboats ambushed a Cameroon military post. Additional reporting indicates the ambush was against a boat carrying food and supplies to Cameroonian soldiers on the peninsula. The attackers seized the soldiers weapons leaving others wounded. The Nigerian military stated they did not have any hand in the attacks and blamed militants from the volatile Niger Delta region. Nigeria handed the sensitive and oil-rich Bakassi Peninsula over to Cameroon in August 2006 after a ruling by the International Court of Justice (AFP, BBC, LM: allafrica.com, Daily Triumph). 
2. NIGERIA: Unidentified militants in speedboats attack jetty area, victim killed, 12 Nov 07 in the early hours, the Qua Iboe Terminal, Akwa Ibom state. Approximately 50 gunmen dressed in red attire, traveling in seven to eleven speedboats with general purpose machine guns attacked the security post at the terminal and engaged soldiers in a prolonged gun battle. Sources reported that the militants had difficulty in berthing near the Mobil installation which appeared to have been their target, however, due to stormy weather or high tide, they were forced to divert to a jetty near the naval base in the area. The militants were not able to gain access to the oil production facilities at the terminal. During the invasion, stray bullets hit a pregnant woman and killed her and wounded four other innocent people. According to the police, the militants managed to seize four pump rifles and two boats with 75-horse power engines. The militants later used explosives to blow up the boats, while the engines were taken away. The shooting ended by midday and the facility and military personnel remained unharmed (LM: The Hindu, allafrica.com). 
3. NIGERIA: Tanker boarded, robbed 31 Oct 07 at 0330 local time while drifting in position 06:15N-003:15E, Lagos. Three pirates armed with knives boarded the vessel. They took the duty A/B and O/S, tied them up and held them hostage. They threatened the O/S with knives on his throat and asked him to open the accommodation doors but the O/S did not have the key. Two of the pirates then went to the bridge and assaulted the second officer. The next watch keeper woke up and saw the movements on the poop deck and raised the alarm. All crew mustered. The pirates escaped with ship's stores, property, crew personal belongings and cash. First aid administered to the O/S who received knife injuries. The port control informed (IMB). 
4. NIGERIA: Reefer vessel boarded 30 Oct 07 at 2120 local time in position 03:59.6N-006:50.3E, 15 NM off fairway buoy, Bonny Town. Ten robbers armed with guns boarded the vessel. The alarm was raised and the crew mustered. The robbers escaped. Attempts to contact bonny signal station were futile (IMB).
5. NIGERIA: Product tanker boarded, robbed 24 Oct 07 at 0010 local time, while at anchorage, off Lagos Apapa lightering area. Two robbers boarded the vessel during STS operations. The robbers tied up two crewmembers and stole cash and valuables from one crewmember. During the encounter, one seaman received a minor injury. The Master activated SSAS alert. Local police and port authority were informed (IMB). 
6. NIGERIA: Floating Production Storage and Offloading (FPSO) (MYSTRAS) attacked, hostages kidnapped 26 Oct 07, shortly before dawn, 20 miles south of Bonny Island oil and gas export complex, Lagos. The gunmen overpowered an oil industry vessel and used it to board the nearby (MYSTRAS) oil production facility. Six workers were seized including Polish, Filipino and Nigerian nationals. The Nigerian Navy dispatched a vessel to the area. No group has yet claimed responsibility for this latest attack (AP, REUTERS). 
H. INDIAN OCEAN-EAST AFRICA:
1. GULF OF ADEN: Vehicle Carrier reported suspicious approach 17 Nov 07 at 0550 local time while underway. The vessel spotted three suspicious crafts on the starboard side and one suspicious craft on the port side at a distance of 0.4NM. The Master took all necessary preventive measures and the suspicious crafts later moved away (IMB).
 2. GULF OF ADEN: The Panamanian-flagged chemical tanker (GOLDEN NORI) hijacked 28 Oct at 0216 UTC, approximately 70 NM north of Caluula, Somalia in the Gulf of Aden. The vessel sent out a distress call on 28 Oct after coming under attack. Combined Maritime Forces Command (CMFC) responded to the distress call and directed a nearby coalition warship to investigate. The warship fired warning shots, but the vessel did not heed the warning and continued toward Somali territorial waters. The warship then fired on the 2 skiffs that were used by the pirates to board the vessel and sunk them. Coalition warships continue to monitor the vessel. The hijackers have made no immediate demands. There are 23 crew members onboard. The vessel was transporting highly flammable benzene (IMB, CMFCincident report). 
3. GULF OF ADEN: Vessel reported suspicious approach 24 Oct 07 at 0730 UTC, while underway in position 14:05.0N-054:44.5E. The vessel was approached by a fishing boat on the starboard beam asking to trade water for fish. When the vessel declined the suspicious craft altered its course and increased its speed to join a group of three other fishing vessels 4-5 miles northeastward. The vessel was in good condition and relatively new. There was wooden construction with grey house aft and white awnings rigged. An attempted call on any coalition ship in the area was made, but no reply was received (Operator).

----------


## Παναγιώτης

4. GULF OF ADEN: Vessel reported suspicious approach 22 Oct 07 at 0350 UTC while underway in position 12:32N-045:24E. Initially, seven boats were following the vessel and the vessel managed to out maneuver five of the boats. Two boats continued following the vessel at a distance of about 3-4NM. At the time of the reporting, all efforts by the vessel to shake off the following boats were unsuccessful. The Master of the vessel was advised to transmit an urgency signal to shipping in the vicinity as well as convey the situation to the local security authorities to Yemen, the nearest Coastal State (Operator).. 
5. GULF OF ADEN: LPG tanker reported suspicious approach 21 Oct 07 at 2250 local time while underway in position 13:14N-048:13E. The vessel was warned by other vessels up ahead about unlit boats that had failed in approaching them. The master of the tanker raised the alarm, mustered the crew on the bridge, and briefed them. The target boat was picked up on radar and was seen approaching the vessel from the front. The master carried out evasive maneuvers. The boat tried to pursue the vessel but could not keep up. The entire incident lasted almost an hour and a half (IMB).. 
6. GULF OF ADEN: Vessel reported suspicious approach 08 Nov 07 at 0400 local time, while underway in position 13:48N-053:45E, north of Socotra Island. While the vessel was traveling at 16.5 KTS, an officer aboard the vessel noticed one unlit target 3NM of the port bow with a speed of 19 KTS. Once the suspicious craft was approximately 1NM from the ship, it reduced its speed to 16.5 KTS and was trying to meet the ship. The master was called and the general alarm was raised. All crew mustered and were sent all around the ship with radios. All deck lights switched on and continuous alarm was raised as well as the whistle and the crew made banging alarm in different places of the ship’s side. At 0430 local time, another unlit boat observed 2NM of port bow. At 0445 local time, boats headed towards Socotra Island and went away (Operator).. 
7. SOMALIA: The North Korean-flagged general cargo vessel (DAI HONG DAN) infiltrated on the evening of 29 Oct while in port Mogadishu. An allegedly corrupt security detachment hired by a Mogadishu shipping agent boarded the vessel prior to its departure from port where it discharged its cargo. After departure, the security team began to demand money and attacked the crew, taking control of the bridge. Crewmembers were still able to control the steering and engineering spaces of the ship. The Combined Maritime Forces Headquarters in Bahrain received a call from the International Maritime Bureau on the morning of 30 October, providing the status of the DAI HONG DAN. At that time, USS JAMES E WILLIAMS (DDG 95) was approximately 50 NM from the vessel. They arrived in the vicinity of the vessel midday local time on 30 October and contacted the perpetrators via bridge-to-bridge radio, ordering them to give up their weapons. Shortly after, the North Korean crew, which according to reports, numbered 43 persons, confronted the infiltrators and overpowered them, regaining control of the vessel. They began communicating with WILLIAMS, requesting medical assistance. Three corpsmen from WILLIAMS, along with a boarding team, provided medical assistance and other support as needed to the crew of the vessel. Reports from the crew are that three of the perpetrators were critically injured and one is dead. The vessel transited safely to the port of Aden, Yemen on 5 November where three of its wounded crewmembers received medical attention. The vessel also received supplies and fuel to continue its journey home. (IMB, CTF-150, LM: Saba Net).. 
8. SOMALIA: Container ship reported suspicious approach, 27 Oct 07 at 1940 local time in position 00:48.8N–053:49.4E. The officer of the watch noticed a suspicious craft on radar and proceeded at 6 KTS. He altered course to starboard and the craft did the same. The watch officer raised the alarm, notified the master, and increased to full speed. The crew mustered and activated anti-piracy measures. The craft proceeded at 10 KTS and followed the ship. At 2040 local time, the craft reduced speed to 4 KTS and abandoned its pursuit (IMB).. 
9. SOMALIA: General cargo vessel (JAIKUR II) fired upon 21 Oct 07 at 1250 local time while underway approximately 60NM off the coast near Baraawe, (100NM south of Mogadishu). The master sent out a distress call to the UN World Food Program (WFP) Somalia, claiming he was being attacked and chased by pirates in two speedboats and was advised to turn off all lights and head out to sea. The pirates continued to chase and fire at the vessel while in position 00:26N-044:38E. The vessel eventually increased its distance from the attackers and escaped to open sea. The vessel was under charter for the UN WFP and had unloaded its cargo in Mogadishu. It was returning to Mombasa to load more cargo for a second voyage for UN WFP. CTF-150 contacted the ship’s master after the incident and he claimed he was safe and no significant damage to the crew or vessel had occurred. The UN WFP informed NATO shipping and MARLO who in turn advised CTF150 (UKMTO, CTF-150, AFP, IMB). . 
10. MOZAMBIQUE: Container ship boarded, robbed 05 Nov 07 between 0000-0400 local time, while at berth in position 19:49.24S-034:50.0E, Beira port. Robbers boarded the vessel and stole ship’s stores amid tight anti-piracy watches. The ship had shore security personnel deployed by the port security. In addition, there were armed security guards on the shore side (IMB). . 
11. MOZAMBIQUE: Container ship boarded, robbed 26 Oct 07 at 0130 local time, Nacala anchorage. Bandits boarded the vessel and stole ship’s stores. The vessel contacted port control but received no response (IMB).. 
12. MOZAMBIQUE: Container ship reported attempted boarding, 26 Oct 07 at 0410 local time, Nacala anchorage. Bandits in two boats attempted to board the vessel. Anti-piracy crew activated fire hoses at the boats and the bandits aborted the attempt (IMB)..
 13. GULF OF MANNAR: Fishermen reportedly attacked, robbed by Sri Lankan Navy personnel 21 Oct 07 in the evening, near Katchatheevu, south of India. Four Tamil Nadu fishermen were injured when they were allegedly assaulted by Sri Lankan Naval (SLN) personnel, who they claim also seized their catch and nets. One of the injured fisherman alleged that their group, comprising 10 boats with 40 fishermen, were fishing near Katchatheevu along the international maritime boundary line when 14 SLN personnel came in two boats and attacked them and beat them with sticks. The fishermen were told that they would be arrested if they fished in the area again. In separate reporting, the SLN denied reports of harassment of Indian fishermen by its navy. According to the SLN, they have always striven to assist Indian fishermen in times of need, despite the fact they enter Sri Lankan waters. The Deputy High Commission stated that the Indian fishing vessels were attacked by the LTTE, which unsuccessfully tried to put the blame on the navy (LM: The Hindu).. 
14. TANZANIA: Container ship boarded, robbed 31 Oct 07 at 0410 local time, while drifting in position 06:44.84S-039:35.02E, Dar es Salaam. Ten pirates in a 10m long wooden boat boarded the vessel. They broke into three containers, stole ship's stores, property and escaped as soon as the crew was alerted. The port control was informed (IMB)..
 15. ARABIAN SEA: Bulk Carrier reported suspicious approach 06 Nov 07 at 1800 UTC, while underway in position 22:06N-062:31E. The vessel detected an unlit suspicious craft on radar, approaching directly towards the vessel at a speed of 19kts. The Master took all preventive measures to prevent boarding. The suspicious craft reached 0.1NM from the vessel, upon seeing the crews’ alertness, the suspicious craft reduced its speed and altered its course towards another nearby vessel. All vessels were warned on VHF radio about suspicious craft approach (IMB). . 
16. ARABIAN SEA: Vessel reported suspicious approach 12 Nov 07 at 2330 local time/1930 UTC in position 20:05.3N-064:49.1E. The vessel detected on radar an unidentified unlit suspicious craft. The vessel’s course was 308 and traveling at 15.6kts. The suspicious craft appeared on radar only four miles from the vessel and moved to the starboard side, closing in on the vessel. The craft had very good maneuverability. Upon reaching 0.3 miles from the vessel, the craft began to parallel the course of the vessel. The alarm was raised. After 15mins, the suspicious craft started moving away from the vessel. At the same time the vessel astern from the current vessel (about 10 miles behind) reportedly experienced the samesituation (Operator, IMB)..
 17. INDIA: Chemical tanker boarded 04 Nov 07 at 0130 local time in position 21:40N-088:01E, Hoogli river, Sagar roads anchorage. Six robbers armed with knives boarded the vessel via the poop deck. The crew raised the alarm and activated anti-piracy measures. The robbers jumped overboard and escaped, with ship's stores in their waiting boat. No reported injuries to crew. Incident was reported to harbour pilots but no action was taken (IMB).. 
18. BANGLADESH: Tanker boarded, robbed 28 Oct 07 at 2015 local time in position 21:40N-091:40E, Chittagong anchorage. The duty AB on the vessel noticed three robbers armed with knives on the poop deck. He informed duty officer on the bridge who raised the alarm and flashed the Aldis lamp towards the robbers. The robbers jumped overboard and escaped. Several ship’s stores were found stolen. The Coast Guard was informed (IMB)..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

I. RED SEA:
 No current incidents to report.. 
J. PERSIAN GULF:. 
1. PERSIAN GULF: Tanker reported suspicious approach 09 Nov 01 at 0800 local time, while underway in position 28:41N-049:46E, northern Persian Gulf. A suspicious craft approached the vessel from the stern. The Master sounded the general alarm, increased its speed and the crew mustered with the fire hoses on standby. The speedboat closed to 0.1NM, when it noticed the crews’ alertness, it then aborted the approach and moved away (IMB).. 
K. SOUTHEAST ASIA:. 
1. SOUTH CHINA SEA: General cargo ship reported suspicious approach 05 Nov 07 at 2150 local time in position 12:33N – 113:42E, northwest of Spratly Islands. One suspicious boat followed the vessel at a range of 100m for about an hour. The crew mustered with pressurized fire hoses on standby and action was taken to prevent any boarding. Later, the Master informed the Piracy Reporting Centre that the distance between the boat and the ship was increasing. The vessel continued passage to destination port (IMB)..
 2. VIETNAM: General Cargo Ship boarded, robbed 11 Nov 07 at 0305 local time at Phy berth ‘A’. Robbers armed with knives boarded the vessel. The vessel informed the port security who came onboard for assistance. While proceeding towards the forecastle, two robbers were seen jumping overboard. Inspections showed ship’s stores were stolen (IMB). .
 3. INDONESIA: Chemical tanker boarded 19 Nov 01 at 0100 local time while underway in position 03:13.0N -105:23.0E, off Mangkai Island. Duty oiler on board the vessel noticed one pirate with a gun in hand on the poop deck. The duty officer was informed and the alarm was raised. All crew mustered and all lights were switched on. Search of the vessel revealed no one onboard. The duty officer noticed an unlit craft moving away from the vessel (IMB)..
 4. INDONESIA: Vessel boarded, 23 Oct 07 at 0400 local time, Belawan anchorage. A seaman spotted several robbers on the forecastle when he was sent forward to look for the duty O/S who was not responding to calls on the radio. The duty O/S was discovered tied up. Alarms were raised and the crew alerted. Upon hearing the alarms, the robbers escaped. A search revealed the robbers had attempted to enter the forecastle store (IMB).. 
5. STRAIT OF MALACCA: Chemical tanker reported suspicious approach 06 Nov 07 at 2130 local time, while underway in position 03:55.2N - 099:46.2E, 55NM off Lumut, Malaysia. An unidentified small watercraft approached the vessel. The officer of the watch raised the alarm, sounded the ship’s whistle and the crew mustered and directed a searchlight at the craft. The craft came within 150 meters and then moved away (IMB). . 
6. STRAIT OF MALACCA: General cargo vessel reported suspicious approach 01 Nov 07 at 1320 local time, while underway in position 01:52.5N–102:09.5E. A small-unlit high-speed craft came close to the vessel. The Master switched on all deck lights, assembled all crew, and closed all entrances to the accommodation. Fire hoses were on standby and search lights were directed towards the boat. The ship increased its speed and evasive maneuvers were carried out. VTIS Port Klang was notified. After about one and a half hours of trailing, the speedboat moved away. MRCC Kuala Lumpur was informed (IMB).. 
7. PHILIPPINES: Vessel boarded 26 Sep 07 at 0236 local time in position 14:36.4N-120:52.05E, Vic north harbor anchorage, Manila, per 08 Nov 07 reporting. Robbers boarded the vessel from starboard side using a grappling hook. They broke the forecastle store lock and stole ship's property and a life raft. The master reported the incident to the Coast Guard and they conducted an investigation and advised the master to take precautionary measures (IMB).. 
L. NORTH ASIA:
 No current incidents to report..
M. PACIFIC-ANTARCTIC OCEAN:
 No current incidents to report.. 
1. PAPUA NEW GUINEA: Fishing vessel (SHENG ENG 168 ) reported suspected mutiny, captain killed 08 Nov 07 off the northern coast. Indonesian police have arrested eight Indonesian crewmembers suspected of trying to take over a Taiwanese vessel resulting in the death of a captain, along with three other crewmembers reportedly missing and feared dead after a mutiny event. Indonesian deckhands reportedly wanted to steal the vessel and its large catch of fish. The vessel was reportedly brand new, (valued at $620,000) with a large fish haul (REUTERS, LM: allheadlinenews.com).. 
2. SOLOMON ISLANDS: Fishing vessel (QUAN YONG 168 ) boarded, robbed 06 Nov 07 in the evening, while at anchor, near Point Cruz. Five men armed with knives boarded the vessel and robbed the crew. The thieves stole a large amount of US currency, one satellite phone, two suitcases full of clothes, three outboard motors (15HP and 25HP Yamaha brands), several cartons of cigarettes, and identification documents. Police say the details of the offenders are sketchy and it is believed the men used a canoe to get to the boat and took the crew by surprise (LM: Solomon Times Online).
Source (as well as two previews posts):http://www.nga.mil/portal/site/marit...c24fd73927a759
(November 2007)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Weekly Piracy Report
*4-10 December 2007
*

_The following is a summary of the daily reports broadcast by the IMB's Piracy Reporting Centre to ships in Atlantic, Indian and Pacific Ocean Regions on the SafetyNET service of Inmarsat-C from 4 to 10 December 2007._ 
*ALERT*
*Chittagong anchorage, Bangladesh 
The number of attacks has reduced since 2006. However, the area is still listed as a high risk area and mariners are advised to be cautious especially while approaching the anchorage and while at anchor at Chittagong



*
*Suspicious crafts*
*Recently reported incidents*
07.12.2007: 0206 UTC: 06:14N – 003:22E, Lagos anchorage, Nigeria.
Two pirates, armed with guns and knives, boarded a bulk carrier drifting. The pirates tied up the aft watchmen.  The forward watchman sighted the pirates, ran into the accommodation and locked all entrance doors.  Duty officer informed, alarm raised and crew mustered.  Pirates immediately jumped overboard and fled in the waiting wooden motor boat. The two watchmen had light injuries.  Port control informed.

28.11.2007 late evening off Lagos, Africa.
In what appeared to be a military launch with twelve armed robbers dressed in military fatigues approached the tanker at anchor.  Nine persons boarded the vessel and ordered the master to disembark into their launch.  The master refused and escaped towards the accommodation. The robbers opened fire on the master. Luckily, the master escaped unhurt. While searching and looting the accommodation, the robbers took as hostage, the 2nd officer, one A/B and the cook.  The three hostages were released after 90 minutes in exchange for cash and cigarettes. On 29.11.2007, the master received a phone call, threatening him that the robbers would attack again in the next port.

09.12.2007: 0430 LT: Posn 06:44S – 039:32E port of Dar es Salaam, Tanzania.
Pirates boarded a container ship drifting. Pirates boarded unnoticed. They broke padlocks, removed container lashing bars and stole ship’s stores and cargo.  On carrying out a search only footprints were noticed. Port control was informed.


*Piracy prone areas and warnings* 
_Mariners are warned to be extra cautious and to take necessary precautionary measures when transiting the following areas:_
*S E Asia and the Indian Sub Continent*
*Bangladesh* : Compared to 2006 the number of attacks has reduced. However, the area is still listed as a high risk area and mariners are advised to be cautious especially while approaching the anchorage and while at anchor at Chittagong.*Indonesia* : Balongan, Balikpapan, Belawan, Tanjong Priok (Jakarta). Generally be vigilant in other areas. Many attacks may have gone unreported.*Malacca straits* : Though the number of attacks has dropped due to the increase and constant patrols by the littoral states relevant Authorities since July 2005, ships are advised to continue maintaining a strict anti piracy watch when transiting the straits.*Singapore Straits* : Even though the number of attacks has reduced in the light of increased patrols by the relevant authorities, there have been a few attacks reported. Mariners are advised to remain cautious while transiting these waters.*Africa and Red Sea* 
*Lagos (Nigeria)*: Pirates are violent and attack / rob / kidnap crews. Generally be vigilant in other areas in Nigeria.*Dar es Salaam (Tanzania)*: Pirates are targeting ships in port and anchorages.*Mombasa (Kenya)*: Container ships are being targeted.*Gulf of Aden / Red Sea* : A number of suspicious craft reports have been received. These craft either set a collision course, or pursue the ships. Mariners advised to be cautious. In the past, some of the vessels have been fired upon.*Somalian waters* : The IMB Piracy Reporting Centre has received 26 actual and attempted attacks so far this year. Many more attacks may have gone unreported. Some pirates are dangerous and would fire their automatic weapons at ships to stop them. Occasionally, they would use their RPG (Rocket Propelled Grenade) launchers at ships. Pirates are believed to be using “mother vessels” to launch attacks at very far distance from coast. These “mother vessel” is able to proceed to very far out to sea to launch smaller boats to attack and hijack passing ships. Eastern and Northeastern coasts are high risk areas for attacks and hijackings. Vessels not making scheduled calls to ports in Somalia should keep as far away as possible from the Somali coast, ideally more than 200 nautical miles. Mariners are also advised to report any suspicious boats to the Centre.*South and Central America and the Caribbean waters* 
*Brazil*Though the number of attacks has dropped in Santos, ships are advised to continue to be vigilant.*Peru* – Callao*Rest of the World*
*Arabian Sea* – Sightings and calls from suspicious small boats. In some cases, boats pursued the ships with unknown intent.Source:http://www.icc-ccs.org/prc/piracyreport.php

----------


## Petros

Feel free to state/circulate any threat with regard to security / safety you might have faced during your passage through some of these 'dangerous areas'.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Weekly Piracy Report
*18-24 December 2007
*
_The following is             a summary of the daily reports broadcast by the IMB's Piracy Reporting             Centre to ships in Atlantic, Indian and Pacific Ocean Regions on the SafetyNET             service of Inmarsat-C from 18 to 24 December 2007._ 
*ALERT*
*Chittagong anchorage, Bangladesh 
The number of attacks has reduced since 2006. However, the area is still listed as a high risk area and mariners are advised to be cautious especially while approaching the anchorage and while at anchor at Chittagong



*
*Suspicious crafts*
*Recently reported            incidents*

24.12.2007: 0310 UTC: berth no. 20, Apapa, Lagos, Nigeria.
Four robbers boarded a, berthed, bulk carrier from a boat. They held one crew at knifepoint while they tried to open the bosun store. The duty 2nd officer, on routine security rounds noticed the robbers.  On seeing the alert crew, the robbers escaped. It was noticed that there were 20 robbers in two boats. Nothing was stolen

*Piracy prone areas and warnings* 
_Mariners are warned to be extra cautious and to take necessary precautionary measures when transiting the following areas:_
*S E Asia and the Indian Sub Continent*
*Bangladesh* : Compared to 2006 the number of attacks has reduced. However, the area is still  		listed as a high risk area and  mariners are advised to be cautious especially while approaching the anchorage  		and while at anchor at Chittagong.*Indonesia* : Balongan, Balikpapan, Belawan, Tanjong Priok (Jakarta). Generally be vigilant in other areas. Many attacks may have gone unreported.*Malacca straits* : Though the number of attacks has dropped due to the increase and constant patrols by the littoral states relevant Authorities since July 2005, ships are advised to continue maintaining a strict anti piracy watch when transiting the straits.*Singapore Straits* : Even though the number of attacks has reduced in the light of increased patrols  		by the relevant authorities, there have been a few attacks reported. Mariners are advised to remain cautious while  		transiting these waters.*Africa and Red Sea* 
*Lagos (Nigeria)*: Pirates are violent and attack / rob / kidnap crews.  	Generally be vigilant in other areas in Nigeria.*Dar es Salaam (Tanzania)*: Pirates are targeting ships in port and anchorages.*Mombasa (Kenya)*: Container ships are being targeted.*Gulf of Aden / Red Sea* : A number of suspicious craft reports have been received. These craft either set a collision course, or pursue the ships. Mariners advised to be cautious. In the past, some of the vessels have been fired upon.*Somalian waters* : The IMB Piracy Reporting Centre has received 26 actual and attempted attacks so far this year. Many more attacks may have gone unreported. Some pirates are dangerous and would fire their automatic weapons at ships to stop them. Occasionally, they would use their RPG (Rocket Propelled Grenade) launchers at ships. Pirates are believed to be using “mother vessels” to launch attacks at very far distance from coast. These “mother vessel” is able to proceed to very far out to sea to launch smaller boats to attack and hijack passing ships. Eastern and Northeastern coasts are high risk areas for attacks and hijackings. Vessels not making scheduled calls to ports in Somalia should keep as far away as possible from the Somali coast, ideally more than 200 nautical miles. Mariners are also advised to report any suspicious boats to the Centre.*South and Central America and the Caribbean waters* 
*Brazil*Though the number of attacks has dropped in Santos, ships are advised to continue to be vigilant.*Peru*  – Callao*Rest of the World*
*Arabian Sea* – Sightings and calls from suspicious small boats. In some cases, boats pursued the ships with unknown intent.Source:http://www.icc-ccs.org/prc/piracyreport.php

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Weekly Piracy Report
*15-21 January 2008
*

_The following is a summary of the daily reports broadcast by the IMB's Piracy Reporting Centre to ships in Atlantic, Indian and Pacific Ocean Regions on the SafetyNET service of Inmarsat-C from 15 to 21 January 2008._ 
*ALERT*
*Chittagong anchorage, Bangladesh 
The number of attacks has reduced since 2006. However, the area is still listed as a high risk area and mariners are advised to be cautious especially while approaching the anchorage and while at anchor at Chittagong

Nigeria
Violent attacks carried out by pirates on board vessels at anchor and vessel carrying out STS operations. Mariners are advised to exercise extreme caution in these waters.


*
*Suspicious crafts*
*Recently reported incidents*
15.01.2008: 2245 LT 01:11.03N - 064:39.0W, Bahia De Robledal, Isla De Margarita, Venezuela.
Five pirates armed with guns boarded a yacht. They assaulted the crew and demanded from the crew all their property. One crew was shot and injured. Incident reported to local authorities who undertook an investigation.

14.01.2008: 0144 LT: 08:42.9S - 013:18.8E: Luanda anchorage, Angola.
Two robbers boarded a general cargo ship from a small boat. They broke open the forecastle paint store and stole ship’s stores. Robbers were spotted by ship’s crew.  Alarm raised, robbers jumped overboard and escaped.  

09.01.2008: Bonny River, Nigeria.
Gunmen suspected to be militants in a speedboat attacked a supply ship underway. They fired upon the vessel indiscriminately wounding three crewmembers. The injured crew was taken to hospital for treatment.

16.01.2008: 1345 LT: 16:58.17N - 082:24.26E, Kakinada OPL, India.
Pirates in a small craft came alongside a tug, underway, towing a barge. They stole ship's stores. Alert crew raised alarm, crew mustered and took back the stolen stores and pushed the pirates back to their craft. The pirates boarded the barge and left after 20 minutes. Local agent informed.

*Piracy prone areas and warnings* 
_Mariners are warned to be extra cautious and to take necessary precautionary measures when transiting the following areas:_
*S E Asia and the Indian Sub Continent*
*Bangladesh* : Sixty two incidents have been reported since January 2006. Pirates are targeting ships preparing to anchor. Most attacks reported at Chittagong anchorages and approaches. Although the number of attacks has fallen recently, the area is still listed as very high risk.*Indonesia* : Balongan, Balikpapan, Belawan. Generally be vigilant in other areas. Many attacks may have gone unreported.*Malacca straits* : Although the number of attacks has dropped due to the increase and constant patrols by the littoral states relevant Authorities since July 2005, ships are advised to continue maintaining a strict anti piracy watch when transiting the straits.*Philippines* : Manila - Pirates target ships at anchor.*Singapore Straits* : Pirates seen attacking ships while at anchor but in the past several ships were attacked while underway.*Africa and Red Sea* 
*Lagos (Nigeria)* : Pirates are violent and have attacked and robbed vessels/kidnapped crews along the coast and river, at anchorages and ports. A total of 42 incidents have been reported in Nigeria since 08.01.2007. Twenty five attacks alone for Lagos and seven for Bonny River. Generally be vigilant in other areas in Nigeria.*Dar es Salaam (Tanzania)* : Twenty incidents have been reported since 05.06.2006. Pirates are targeting ships in port and anchorages.*Mombasa (Kenya)*:*Gulf of Aden / Red Sea* : Numerous pirate attacks have been reported by ships and yachts in the Gulf of Aden/Red sea. In the past, some of the vessels were fired upon.*Somalian waters* : The IMB Piracy Reporting Centre has received 31 actual and attempted attacks in 2007. Many more attacks may have gone unreported. Some pirates are dangerous and would fire their automatic weapons at ships to stop them. Occasionally, they would use their RPG (Rocket Propelled Grenade) launchers at ships. Pirates are believed to be using “mother vessels” to launch attacks at very far distance from coast. These “mother vessel” is able to proceed to very far out to sea to launch smaller boats to attack and hijack passing ships. Eastern and Northeastern coasts are high risk areas for attacks and hijackings. Vessels not making scheduled calls to ports in Somalia should keep as far away as possible from the Somali coast, ideally more than 200 nautical miles. Mariners are also advised to report any suspicious boats to the Centre.*South and Central America and the Caribbean waters* 
*Brazil :* Though the number of attacks has dropped in Santos, ships are advised to continue to be vigilant.*Peru* : Callao*Rest of the World*
*Arabian Sea* : Sightings and calls from suspicious small boats. In some cases, boats pursued the ships with unknown intent.
*Reporting of incidents* 
Ships are advised to maintain anti-piracy watches and report all piratical attacks and suspicious movements of craft to the IMB Piracy Reporting Centre, Kuala Lumpur , Malaysia . 
Source:http://www.icc-ccs.org/prc/piracyreport.php

----------


## master

*12-18 February 2008

*
_The following is a summary of the daily reports broadcast by the IMB's Piracy Reporting Centre to ships in Atlantic, Indian and Pacific Ocean Regions on the SafetyNET service of Inmarsat-C from 12 to 18 February 2008._ 
*ALERT*
*Chittagong anchorage, Bangladesh 
The number of attacks has reduced since 2006. However, the area is still listed as a high risk area and mariners are advised to be cautious especially while approaching the anchorage and while at anchor at Chittagong

Nigeria
Violent attacks carried out by pirates on board vessels at anchor and vessel carrying out STS operations. Mariners are advised to exercise extreme caution in these waters.


*
*Suspicious crafts*
None reported 
*Recently reported incidents*
06.02.2008: 0052 LT: Anchorage no. 1, Callao, Peru.

Robbers boarded a container ship at anchor from a small boat. Duty crew spotted them. Alarm raised, crew mustered. Robbers escaped.  Authorities informed.  Coast guard patrol boat arrived after more than one hour, patrolled the waters around the vessel for about ten minutes, and moved away.

17.02.2008: 0540 LT: 05:48N - 118:05E, Berth no.2, Sandakan port, Malaysia.

Duty crew on board a general cargo ship reported that a boat approached from the port bow. One robber was noticed on the forecastle deck passing ship stores to the other robbers in the boat. On seeing the alert crew, the robber jumped overboard and escaped with the ship stores. The forward booby hatch lock was found broken. The IMB PRC was notified who then liaised with local police for further action.  Police arrived and conducted an investigation.

14.02.2008: 0341 LT: 06:43.5S – 039:43.8E, 20 nm off Tanzania coast. 

Three pirates boarded the ship from a small wooden boat equipped with an out board engine.  The ship was drifting, awaiting berthing instructions. Alert duty crew noticed the pirates and the alarm was raised, ship’s whistle sounded, crew mustered and master increased speed. Pirates fled immediately. Upon inspection, two containers were found opened.

11.02.2008: 0540 UTC: 13.38.5N – 050:22.0E, Gulf of Aden.

Two suspicious vessels one with blue hull and the other with red hull and both with white superstructure increased speed and altered course towards a bulk carrier. Master increased speed and altered course to increase CAP. Later both suspicious vessels stopped following.

09.02.2008: 0030 LT: Kandla anchorage, India.

Duty watchman on an oil tanker at anchor noticed robbers on the forecastle.  On seeing the alert ships crew, the robbers jumped overboard and escaped. The padlock of the forecastle store was broken but nothing was missing

*Piracy prone areas and warnings* 
_Mariners are warned to be extra cautious and to take necessary precautionary measures when transiting the following areas:_
*S E Asia and the Indian Sub Continent*
*Bangladesh* : Sixty two incidents have been reported since January 2006. Pirates are targeting ships preparing to anchor. Most attacks reported at Chittagong anchorages and approaches. Although the number of attacks has fallen recently, the area is still listed as very high risk.*Indonesia* : Balongan, Balikpapan, Belawan. Generally be vigilant in other areas. Many attacks may have gone unreported.*Malacca straits* : Although the number of attacks has dropped due to the increase and constant patrols by the littoral states relevant Authorities since July 2005, ships are advised to continue maintaining a strict anti piracy watch when transiting the straits.*Philippines* : Manila - Pirates target ships at anchor.*Singapore Straits* : Pirates seen attacking ships while at anchor but in the past several ships were attacked while underway.*Africa and Red Sea* 
*Lagos (Nigeria)* : Pirates are violent and have attacked and robbed vessels/kidnapped crews along the coast and river, at anchorages and ports. A total of 42 incidents have been reported in Nigeria since 08.01.2007. Twenty five attacks alone for Lagos and seven for Bonny River. Generally be vigilant in other areas in Nigeria.*Dar es Salaam (Tanzania)* : Twenty incidents have been reported since 05.06.2006. Pirates are targeting ships in port and anchorages.*Mombasa (Kenya)*:*Gulf of Aden / Red Sea* : Numerous pirate attacks have been reported by ships and yachts in the Gulf of Aden/Red sea. In the past, some of the vessels were fired upon.*Somalian waters* : The IMB Piracy Reporting Centre has received 31 actual and attempted attacks in 2007. Many more attacks may have gone unreported. Some pirates are dangerous and would fire their automatic weapons at ships to stop them. Occasionally, they would use their RPG (Rocket Propelled Grenade) launchers at ships. Pirates are believed to be using “mother vessels” to launch attacks at very far distance from coast. These “mother vessel” is able to proceed to very far out to sea to launch smaller boats to attack and hijack passing ships. Eastern and Northeastern coasts are high risk areas for attacks and hijackings. Vessels not making scheduled calls to ports in Somalia should keep as far away as possible from the Somali coast, ideally more than 200 nautical miles. Mariners are also advised to report any suspicious boats to the Centre.*South and Central America and the Caribbean waters* 
*Brazil :* Though the number of attacks has dropped in Santos, ships are advised to continue to be vigilant.*Peru* : Callao*Rest of the World*
*Arabian Sea* : Sightings and calls from suspicious small boats. In some cases, boats pursued the ships with unknown intent.
*Secure-Ship* 
Secure-Ship is the most recent and effective innovation in the fight against piracy. It is a non-lethal, electrifying fence surrounding the whole ship, which has been specially adapted for maritime use. The fence uses 9,000-volt pulse to deter boarding attempts. An intruder coming in contact with the fence will receive an unpleasant non-lethal shock that will result in the intruder abandoning the attempted boarding. At the same time an alarm will go off, activating floodlights and a very loud siren. The IMB strongly recommends ship owners to install this device on board their ships. Further details can be obtained at www.secure-marine.com 
*ShipLoc* 
There are a number of reliable ship tracking devices available on the market today based upon Inmarsat and other satellite systems. 
The IMB endorses ShipLoc, an inexpensive satellite tracking system, which allows shipping companies, armed only with a personal computer with Internet access, to monitor the exact location of their vessels. In addition to anti-hijacking role, ShipLoc facilitates independent and precise location of ships at regular intervals. ShipLoc is fully compliant with the IMO Regulation SOLAS XI-2/6 adopted during the diplomatic conference in December 2002, concerning a Ship Security Alert System. The ship security alert system regulation that will be put into place as of July 2004, requires ships of over 500 GT to be equipped with an alarm system in order to reinforce ship security. The system allows the crew, in case of danger, to activate an alarm button that automatically sends a message to the ship owner and to competent authorities. The message is sent without being able to be detected by someone on-board or by other ships in the vicinity. ShipLoc is contained in a small, discrete waterproof unit, which includes: an Argos transmitter, a GPS receiver, a battery pack in case of main power failure, and a flat antenna. ShipLoc is one of the most reliable systems available today. For more information, please visit www.shiploc.com 
*Reporting of incidents* 
Ships are advised to maintain anti-piracy watches and report all piratical attacks and suspicious movements of craft to the IMB Piracy Reporting Centre, Kuala Lumpur , Malaysia .

----------


## Leo

U.S. Coast Guard issues new port security advisory 
Tuesday, 25 March 2008 

The U.S. Coast Guard has alerted the maritime community that Iran has been placed on the port security advisory list. The Coast Guard determined that Iran has not maintained effective anti-terrorism measures. The determination was made in accordance with the Maritime 

Transportation Security Act of 2002, which authorizes the Secretary of Homeland Security to take into account several factors, including whether a foreign port poses a high risk of introducing terrorism to international maritime commerce. 

Vessels will be targeted for increased boardings when arriving in U.S. ports if they have visited one of the countries in the port security advisory list during their last five port calls.

Source: *GAC*

----------


## Leo

*Super yacht taken in the Gulf of Aden
05.04.08* 

BIMCO member CMA CMG has confirmed that Pirates have taken over a French luxury yacht with 34 crew on board off the coast of Somalia, and are holding the crew hostage. Pirates from two ships are reported to have taken over the yacht yesterday, 4 April, and were holding its crew captive.  The French Foreign Ministry has verified the reports that a boat with some French crew had been the victim of an act of piracy in the Gulf of Aden.  
"The ship is the Ponant ... We have been informed that pirates are on board," said Guillaume Foucault, a spokesman for tour company Compagnie des Iles du Ponant, which is part of the CMA-CMG shipping group. The yacht was hijacked some 80 nautical miles north of Alula at the entrance to the Gulf of Aden while under way from the Seychelles to the Mediterranean sea, according to reports from the East African Seafarers Association who act as a focal point in the region. ''
Members are again advised of the high risks transiting the Gulf of Aden and should make every effort to increase deck watch keeping during passage - the highest risk area is the eastern half of the gulf on a line from North of Boosaaso to Al Mukalla, Aden. Statistics show many hijackings on and around this line and it is likely opportunistic attacks are being carried out by illegal immigrant smugglers returning to Somalia.

----------


## Leo

US Coast Guard modifies conditions of entry,

The US Coast Guard has just released Port Security Advisory 5-08 concerning the modification of conditions of entry on vessels arriving from ports not maintaining effective anti-terrorism measures. 

Specifically, that Conditions of Entry Requirements for armed guards while vessels are in the US may be waived upon verification that appropriate measures were taken while the vessel was in a country found to not be maintaining effective anti-terrorism measures.

In addition, the Coast Guard has identified three additional port facilities in Indonesia that are exempted from the conditions of entry. 

See attached pdf file.

Source: *BIMCO*

----------


## Leo

Violent attacks in S China sea      
Wednesday, 16 April 2008  

Two ships underway have been subject to violent attacks close to the Indonesian Island of Mangkai in the South China Sea, according to the latest International Maritime Bureau weekly report. The IMB also notes that, in addition to the well publicised Le Ponant incident another vessel, a fishing boat, was freed after being hijacked in Somalia due military action by an specified country. The IMB also notes a number of apparent attempts at boarding vessels underway in the Gulf of Aden. 

The incidents off Mangkai both occurred in the early hours of 13 April and were within a few miles of each other. In first incident12 pirates armed with guns, swords and iron bars approached a bulk carrier underway in a speedboat. The master raised alarm, crew directed fire hoses and Ship Security Alarm System was activated. Nevertheless the pirates managed to board the ship and stole crew personal belongings, ship's cash and property. After 50 minutes, they left the ship. No serious injuries to crew were reported 

The almost identical second incident involved a product tanker. Again pirates crew personal belongings and ship's property and escaped. The were no injuries to crew. 
In a brief report of an incident south of Mukalla port on Somalia's Gulf of Aden coast the IMB says pirates armed with guns attacked and hijacked a fishing vessel and sailed into Somali territorial waters. The fishing vessel, along with its 34 crew was released when a military helicopter intervened. 

Source: Maritime Global Net (*Hellenic Shipping News*)

----------


## Leo

Πηγή: Hellenic Shipping News

Tuesday, 22 April 2008 
The ICC International Maritime Bureau has issued a new warning top shipping sailing in the Gulf of Aden after suspected Somali-based pirates fired on 264,567 dwt Japanese flag VLCC. According to reports one of the 1993-built Takayama's bunker tanks was breached after the hull was hit by a rocket. In a separate incident the Spanish flag fishing vessel Playa de Bakio was hijacked some 240 miles off the Somali coast with 13 Spanish nationals and 13 other crew who were thought to be Somalis
In its advisory the IMB warns: “All vessels transiting the Gulf of Aden are advised to take additional precautionary measures and maintain a strict 24 hour anti piracy visual and radar watch. Report all incidents including suspicious sighting to IMB Piracy Reporting Centre. An unidentified ship attacked a Japanese oil tanker Monday off the east coast of Yemen without causing any injuries, the tanker's operator said, but a news report said the vessel was leaking fuel.”

*Source: Maritime Global Net* 

VLCC Takayama Safe after Attack in the Gulf of Aden   Tuesday, 22 April 2008  
Around 10:10 a.m. Japan time (4:40 a.m. local time) on April 21, 2008, a small unidentified boat about 440 Kilometers east of the Yemeni city of Aden approarched the NYK VLCC Takayama and fired some form of munition. According to a report from Takayama, the unidentified boat sped away at 11:03 and has not been seen since. Takayama was on a ballast voyage to Yamboo in Saudi Arabia from Ulsan, Korea from which the tanker departed at 2:40 a.m. on April 4.
No injuries were reported. Navigation remains unaffected, and possible damage to the tanker is still being investigated.

*Source: NYK Line*

----------


## Leo

*Piracy Increase in the Gulf of Aden January - April 2008*

Please open the attached file.

Πηγή:Aegis Security

----------


## Leo

*► 11th June 2008: Philippines - SSA issue Piracy Alert for Celebes Sea*
On the 10th of June 2008 the Singapore Shipping Association (SSA) issued a Piracy Alert for the Celebes Sea following an incident report received from the Information Sharing Centre of the Regional Cooperation Agreement on Combating Piracy and Armed Robbery against Ships in Asia, (ReCAAP ISC). 

The attack took place approximately 100 nautical miles south of Mindanao on the 9th of June at about 1454hrs local time and caused extensive damage to a general cargo vessel's communication antenna.

This is the second attack to take place in this part of the Celebes Sea during daylight hours in the last four months. Masters are being advised by the ISC to maintain vigilance at all times and take all necessary precautionary measures when operating in the area.

Click here for the Singapore Shipping Association Alert 

Click here for the ReCAAP ISC website



*► 5th June 2008: Somalia* 
Following discussions with the International Maritime Organisation (IMO), the United Nations Security Council has adopted resolution UNSCR 1816 (200 8 permitting cooperating States to use "all necessary means" to repress acts of piracy off the coast of Somalia.

The resolution permits naval vessels of Member States who are cooperating with the transitional Somalia government to enter Somalia territorial waters in order to combat acts of piracy and armed robbery against ships.

Authorized for a period of six months with the approval of the Somalia government, resolution 1816 encourages States interested in the use of commercial routes off the coast of Somalia to increase and coordinate their efforts to deter attacks in cooperation with the country's government.

The text of resolution 1816 was adopted subject to the provision that it is only applicable to the territorial waters of Somalia and does not affect rights and obligations under the Law of the Sea Convention.

Click here for more information on UNSCR 1816

Click here for the text of UNSCR 1816


Πηγή: *North of England P&I Club E News July 2008*

----------


## Leo

Source: BIMCO

*IMO informal consultative meeting on piracy off the coast of Somalia*

The recent upsurge in acts of piracy and armed robbery against ships off the coast of Somalia and, in particular, the hijacking of ships for ransom, indicates that more needs to be done to manage the risk to merchant shipping passing through the Gulf of Aden. To this end IMO called the subject meeting at which BIMCO was invited to give an industry perspective on the situation. 

Following sustained pressure from the Secretary-General and the Member States of IMO, on 2 June 2008 the United Nations Security Council (UNSC) adopted resolution 1816 on the situation in Somalia. As has been reported, despite the provisions of resolution 1816 many navies are unable, through national legal constraints, to take action to suppress piracy and armed robbery against ships within Somali territorial waters. There are also particular concerns with respect to the legal challenges to the arrest, prosecution, trial, punishment and subsequent repatriation of suspected pirates and armed robbers. 

Furthermore, concerns have been expressed by various parties, including operational officers from navies, that either the situation does not merit increased intervention by naval forces, or that so many naval assets would be required as to make the exercise impractical. The concerns, however, have often been based on an inaccurate understanding of the scale of the dangers involved, both economic and environmental. As previously reported, this situation is exacerbated by a general lack of understanding by many stakeholders on the position taken by the industry on the armed self protection of merchant vessels. 

Given the strategic significance of the Gulf of Aden as a conduit for some 35% of the world’s energy shipping, and given that four tankers have been subject to rocket attacks (and another two have been chased) since the beginning of April 2008 (to say nothing of smaller vessels), the protection of global maritime trade passing through the area cannot be ignored. Indeed, this was the focus of the BIMCO presentation. 

IMO therefore held the meeting for interested governments in order to encourage them to adopt a strategy of deterrence and containment until such time as a sustainable political solution ashore in Somalia can be found. The strategic focus was on the maintenance of security of commercial shipping transiting the area, not on the protection of commercial fishing vessels or other craft operating within the Somali EEZ. 

The major purpose of the meeting was to develop and propose an interim strategy for safeguarding shipping and to explore ways for implementing resolution UNSC/Res/1816(2008) until such time as a more permanent political settlement can be achieved in Somalia. The meeting agreed a form of words in discussion and agreed strategies that will now be promulgated to governments and industry for wider consideration and action at a formal meeting of IMO to be called in early September 2008. 

The following bullet points summarise the discussions and will be presented to the formal meeting in September: 
1. Merchant ships transiting the Gulf of Aden to, or from, the Bab el Mandeb should be advised to follow a route approximately [35-40] miles from the southern coast of Yemen; 
2. Details of such routes should be promulgated by IMO and should consist of a series of waypoints for both East bound and West bound traffic routes at first contact with the designated co-ordination centre;

3. Such routes should be far enough from the Yemeni coast as to de-conflict with Yemeni fishing grounds, but as far as practicable from the Somali Coast; 
4. Ships transiting the area should be advised to notify [NATO Shipping Centre,] [UKMTO Dubai,] [MARLO Bahrain] and the [Yemeni Government] of their intentions and to maintain contact throughout their transit; 
5. Ships transiting the area should be advised to comply fully with the guidance given by IMO in MSC/Circ.623/Rev.3 [and any other guidance issued by their flag state; coastal states pursuant to SOLAS regulation XI-2/7 on threats to ships, insurance company, etc. ; 
6. An “information operations” campaign should be conducted along the Northern and Northeastern coastline of Somalia, sensitizing potential pirates and armed robbers to the need to stay away from the shipping routes; 
7. Member states of IMO operating warships and other government vessels and aircraft clearly identified as such, should be encouraged to request such vessels and aircraft to maintain a visible presence in the vicinity of the recommended routes and to coordinate their activities with such vessels and aircraft operated by other governments in the area, through the [NATO Shipping Centre,] [UKMTO Dubai,] [MARLO Bahrain] and the [Yemeni Government], until such time as the regional agreement on countering piracy comes into operation; 
8. Any actions taken by warships and other government vessels and aircraft to suppress piracy should be robust and focused on deterring or preventing further attacks; 
9. Warships and other government vessels should as far as is practicable, assist the other state in the area in their activities to suppress piracy and armed robbery against ships, for example through the carriage of law enforcement detachments from the Yemen Coast Guard on board; 
10. The escorting of humanitarian shipping into Somalia should remain subject to existing procedures with bilateral agreements between the flag states of the escorting ships and the Transitional Federal Government of Somalia; and the flag states of the escorting and escorted ships, in accordance with IMO Assembly Resolution A.1002(25); and 
11. Governments should be encouraged to use the anti-money laundering and similar provisions of legislation to counter terrorism or transnational organised crime in order to trace ransom payments and to take appropriate action to prosecute the offenders.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

In Implementation of the above mentioned UN Security Council  Resolution UNSCR 1816 (which gives permission to states cooperating with Somalia's Transitional Federal Government (TFG) to enter the country's territorial waters and use "all necessary means" to repress acts of piracy and armed robbery at sea) action taken over:

"International efforts continue to address Somali piracy problem, per 16 June reporting.  The French Navy and its Chinese counterpart are discussing ways to strengthen intelligence exchange to combat piracy off the coast of Somalia, a senior French naval officer said.  Vice Admiral Gerard Valin, commander of French joint forces in the Indian Ocean, says both navies can work together especially in the waters off Somalia, where many Chinese fishing boats ply.  Mr Valin, who is in Hong Kong, says he will meet with security chiefs from the island and mainland China to further cooperate between the two sides.  The need to strengthen international exchange of information at sea was a prominent theme in this year’s Shangri-la Dialogue, an annual even held last month in Singapore, where defense ministers convened to discuss security issues for the Asia-Pacific region.  In 11 June reporting, Spain’s minister of the environment and rural and marine affairs, Elena Espinosa, announced in the Congress (of Deputies - lower house of parliament) the units Spain will send to protect fishing boats working in the Indian Ocean and prevent incidents occurring like the one suffered by the fishing vessel (PLAYA DE BAKIO).  Before 25 June, the government will announce the composition of the international protection force for tuna fishing boats working in the Indian Ocean.  This was confirmed by the minister of the environment and rural and marine affairs in the Congress.  For all that, Elena Espinosa did not confirm when it will start working. There is a hurry, she admitted, because in July the Spanish vessels will be back in the region.  “The idea - and this is the offer that's been made - is that Spain should be able to head the launch of this operation, that a command ship would be required with another three or four ships, one support ship and at least two maritime patrol planes and boarding units,” a senior military official told local media (AFP, LM: Mareeg Online)."
AFP, Agence France Presse
Source:http://www.nga.mil/MSISiteContent/St...0723100000.txt

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Piracy incidents rreported in south China Sea according to IMB (http://www.icc-ccs.org/main/all_piracy_al.php)

9 June 2008
SOUTH CHINA SEA

A total of five attacks has been reported for the Area around Anambas Island, South China Sea since 24.03.2008 in the following positions : 02:52.5N-105:11.0E, 03:13.0N-105:26.0E, 03:16.18N-105:26.68E, 03:24.6N-105:31.5E, 02:36.8N-105:9.9E. Pirates in speedboats armed with Guns and long knives are attacking vessels and targeting vesselΆs cash and properties. All vessels are advised to maintain a vigilant, 24 hrs, anti -piracy watch both visually and on radar while transiting these waters. Report all sightings of suspicious boats.

----------


## Leo

*Security Alert - Gulf of Aden*

26.08.08 



The  United Kingdom Maritime Trade Organisation (UKMTO) based in Dubai has released a flash alert.
In its alert, UKMTO advises the following:
There is extremely high activity in the Gulf of Aden over the past few days with 3 vessels taken and 2 attacked. Of the 5 vessels, 2 were attacked on the morning of 21 August 2008.It is strongly advised that vessels transiting the region maintain 35 - 40nm off the Yemen coast and keep clear of the area bounded by 12 40N 046 40E south to Somali Coast and from 14 30N 53 00E south to Socotra, remaining at the very least 50nm from the island.It must be pointed out, however, that the last incident with the Chemical Tanker Irene took place north of the Northern Attack line. UKMTO will be monitoring this closely.Combined Task Force (CTF) 150 will continue to patrol the region.In the event of an incident, members are advised to contact UKMTO immediately as part of the UKMTO Merchant Vessel Voluntary Reporting Scheme. 

Directions on the reporting format are as follows:

21 August 2008

*Royal Navy MTO Merchant Vessel Voluntary Reporting Scheme*
Ships of any flag or ownership are invited to report, on a voluntary basis only, to the UK Royal Navy Maritime Trade Operations team on passing the following reference points:

*a.* Suez for vessels entering or leaving the Region via the Red Sea
*
b.* 5S for ships entering or leaving the Region via the Indian Ocean (SOUTH)
*
c.* 78E for ships entering or leaving the Region via the Indian Ocean (EAST)

The initial report should contain the following:
Ship NameIRCS (International Radio Call Sign)FlagIMO numberMMSIInmarsat telephone number including satellite prefixTelex and fax numberEmail addressName of Company having day-to-day managementType of ShipDate/time of current position course and speedItinerary in the region with route way points and destination port(s)British personnel onboard (if any)Subsequently, ships are requested to report their noon positions and speed, actual departure times and estimated arrival times at ports and destination when outward bound from the defined area. All timings are requested in UTC and the preferred method of communication is e-mail.
Telephone: +971 50 552 3215, fax: +971 4 306 5710, email: ukmto@eim.ae

Source: Singapore Shipping Association

----------


## Leo

Απο το BIMCO weekly news 

piracy_advisory.pdf

We also understand that reinsurance fee have been increased as of today's date  (11 Sep.) from 0.01% to 0.025%. Check the attachedseat to identify the reasons for such an increase.

London_1007822.pdf

----------


## Leo

*Piracy - suggested corridor through the Gulf of Aden*

*Friday 12 September 2008*

Due to the increase in the number of attacks in the Gulf of Aden, the Commander, US Naval Central Command, has directed the establishment of a Maritime Security Patrol Area (MSPA) in the Gulf of Aden. A force of Coalition Navy warships will patrol the area, and aircraft will fly in the airspace above. 

The MSPA is being established in support of the International Maritime Organization's (IMO) ongoing efforts. Coalition actions will give the IMO time to work out international preventative efforts that will ultimately lead to a long-term solution. 

Coalition ships are in the area as part of the Coalition’s continual presence in this region. While they have conducted routine operations in the area in the past, the establishment of the MSPA will focus the efforts to counter destabilising activities in the region and improve security while long-term initiatives mature. 

*Coordinates of suggested corridor through the Gulf of Aden:*
Waypoint: 12 15N 045E
Waypoint: 12 35N 045E
Waypoint: 13 35N 049E
Waypoint: 13 40N 049E
Waypoint: 14 10N 050E
Waypoint: 14 15N 050E
Waypoint: 14 35N 053E
Waypoint: 14 45N 053E

For further information please contact Capt Tom Hastings, 
Maritime Liaison Office, Kingdom of Bahrain, Work: +973-1785-3927 Cell: +973-3944-2117 

In addition to contacting the Maritime Liaison Office, ships in the area are strongly encouraged to report any suspicious behaviour or unusual activity through the following channels:

Coalition Maritime Forces (CMF)
Vessels may contact CMF vessels directly via Channel 16 or the CMF telephone hotline (+973 1781 2951). 

UK Maritime & Trade Office (UKMTO)
The UKMTO office in Dubai also acts as a point of contact for industry liaison with CMF. 

UKMTO also administers the Voluntary Reporting Scheme, under which merchant vessels are encouraged to send daily reports, providing their position and ETA at their next port whilst transiting the region bound by Suez, 78°E and 5°S. UKMTO Dubai subsequently tracks vessels and the positional information is passed to CMF headquarters. 

Emerging and relevant information affecting commercial traffic can then be passed directly to ships, rather than by company offices, improving responsiveness to any incident and saving time. 

Vessels that wish to participate in the Voluntary Reporting Scheme may submit daily reports by email to ukmtodubai@eim.ae or ukmtodubai@hotmail.com. 

*Royal Navy MTO Merchant Vessel Voluntary Reporting Scheme*
Ships of any flag or ownership are invited to report, on a voluntary basis only, to the UK Royal Navy Maritime Trade Operations team on passing the following reference points:
a - Suez for vessels entering or leaving the Region via the Red Sea
b - 5S for ships entering or leaving the Region via the Indian Ocean (SOUTH)
c - 78E for ships entering or leaving the Region via the Indian Ocean (EAST)

The initial report should contain the following:
Ship NameIRCS (International Radio Call Sign)FlagIMO numberMMSIInmarsat telephone number including satellite prefixTelex and fax numberEmail addressName of Company having day-to-day managementType of ShipDate/time of current position course and speedItinerary in the region with route way points and destination port(s)British personnel onboard (if any)Subsequently, ships are requested to report their noon positions and speed, actual departure times and estimated arrival times at ports and destination when outward bound from the defined area. All timings are requested in UTC and the preferred method of communication is e-mail.
Telephone: +971 50 552 3215, fax: +971 4 306 5710, email: ukmto@eim.ae

Source: UK P&I CLUB (Loss Prevention)

----------


## Leo

Ο χαμός καλά κρατεί... στην tv βλέπουμε και στην *Ναυτεμπορική* διβάζουμε. Αυτό πότε θα σταματήσει??

----------


## Leo

Το *MarineLog* δημοσίευσε το παρακάτω άρθρο:
_November 19, 2008_
*Indian warship takes out pirate mother ship*

The Indian Navy Talwar-class frigate INS Tabar has "completely destroyed" a Somali pirate mother ship. 
The frigate, which is currently in the Gulf of Aden for Anti-Piracy Surveillance and Patrol Operations, encountered a pirate vessel, 285 nm South West of Salalah (Oman) on the evening of November 18 with two speed boats in tow. 
This vessel was similar in description to a "mother vessel' mentioned in various piracy bulletins. 
INS Tabar closed the vessel and asked it to stop for investigation. 
"On repeated calls," says a statement from India's Ministry of Defense," the vessel's threatening response was that she would blow up the naval warship if it closed her. Pirates were seen roaming on the upper deck of this vessel with guns and rocket propelled grenade launchers. The vessel continued its threatening calls and subsequently fired upon INS Tabar. 
On being fired upon, INS Tabar retaliated in self defense and opened fire on the mother vessel. 
According to one Indian media report, INS Tabar, which is also equipped with the Israeli Barak missiles, opened up with its medium machine gun, a closing-in weapon capable of firing 4,500-5,000 rounds per minute. 
As a result of the firing by INS Tabar, fire broke out on the vessel and explosions were heard, possibly due to exploding ammunition that was stored on the vessel. Almost simultaneously, two speed boats were observed breaking off to escape. The ship chased the first boat which was later found abandoned. The other boat made good its escape into darkness. 
An Indian media report quotes a senior navy source as saying that the warship used heavy guns to "completely destroy" the pirate vessel. 
"From what we see in photographs the pirate vessel is completely destroyed," the officer said. 
Since deployment, INS Tabar has successfully escorted 35 ships, including a number of foreign-flagged vessels, through the Gulf of Aden, and *on November 11 foiled two near simultaneous hijack attempts*, one on an Indian ship and the other on a Saudi vessel. 


Εβδομαδιαία ενημέρωση για τα περιστατικά πειρατίας  θα βρείτε *εδώ*

----------


## Leo

*Πηγή: Bimco Weekly*

*Update on French Escort Slots Through the Gulf of Aden* 


Members are advised of the below slots being provided by the French Navy. Members are not advised to allow the French military onboard as extra guards or to consider any contractual undertakings that may be presented by the French military. Members are advised, however, to take advantage of convoying with French warship escorts but should still take all precautions noted in the BIMCO Security Advisory dated 29 October 2008.

Please find hereunder a message just received from the coordination Cell on the next protection slot.

*Subject: Gulf of Aden - RDV protection slot on 21st*

Quote
Sirs,

please could you disseminate information that meeting point for next protection slot Eastbound provided by French Navy will take place on 21st November 13h00Z on the point ALFA (1230N6-04500E9).

French Navy will provide close support (with protection team on board) to three merchant vessels already designated. But this do not prevent other vessel to join the group and take advantage of the deterrent presence of the warship, even if it does not grant security.

Regards

Guillaume FONTARENSKY
Commander French Navy

Action officer
EU Maritime Co-Oordination Cell
General Secretariat of the Council of the EU
Tel:+32 (0)2 281 2733
E-mail: guillaume.fontarensky@consilium.europa.eu 

Contact: security@bimco.org

----------


## Leo

Απο την ΕΕΕ σήμερα κυκλοφόρησε η παρακάτω εγκύκλιος που παραθέτουμε αυτούσια.

*ΕΝΩΣΙΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΩΝ*
*ΕΤΟΣ ΙΔΡΥΣΕΩΣ 1916*
*ΕΓΚΥΚΛΙΟΣ* 
*Νο**: 6378*

*Προς τα* 
*Αξιότιμα Μέλη της*
*Ενώσεως Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών**Πειραιάς, 10.12.2008*

*Θέμα: Περιστατικά πειρατείας στον Κόλπο του* *Aden** και τις ακτές της Σομαλίας*

Εν συνεχεία της υπ’ αριθμ. 6373 από 28/11/08 εγκυκλίου μας, έχομε την τιμή να σας γνωρίσουμε ότι το επιχειρησιακό σχέδιο ATALANTA ετέθη σε ισχύ από 8/12/08. Στις ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες και τα πλοία συνίσταται να είναι σε συχνή επαφή με το Κέντρο Επιχειρήσεων στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση: www.MSCHOA.ORG το οποίο προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα για:
- Ανταλλαγή ναυτιλιακών πληροφοριών.
- Γνωστοποίηση της κινήσεως των πλοίων.
- Αναφορά περιστατικών πειρατικών επιθέσεων.
- Παροχή οδηγιών στους πλοιάρχους των εμπορικών πλοίων.
- Ενημέρωση για ισχύοντα μέτρα συναγερμού.

Συνημμένως σας αποστέλλομε και την αρχική Οδηγία του Κέντρου Επιχειρήσεων προς τη ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα που δραστηριοποιείται στον Κόλπο του Aden, ενώ θα σας τηρούμε ενήμερους για τις συμπληρωματικές Οδηγίες του Κέντρου που θα ακολουθήσουν. 

Παρακαλούμε για την ενημέρωσή σας, καθώς και των πλοιάρχων των υπό τη διαχείρισή σας πλοίων. 

*Μετά τιμής,*
*Ο Διευθυντής*
*Ευστράτιος Ξυνός*

*Συν. 1 ATTACHMENT TO CIRCULAR 6378.doc*

----------


## Leo

*Joint War Committee extends piracy risk zone*



Jerry Frank - Monday 19 January 2009


LLOYD'S has advised underwriters that the area off the Horn of Africa deemed at high risk of piracy attack now extends deep into the Indian Ocean.

The market's Joint War Committee has warned that shipping is in danger up to 600 nautical miles from the coast of east Africa. 

"Ports, places and coasts which feature on the list have been assessed by the independent consultants to exceed an enhanced risk benchmark established by them", the note stated. 

The review comes as Somali pirate attacks have become bolder and increasingly longer range, with the high-profile capture of the fully-laden very large crude carrier _Sirius Star_ in November occurring 450 nautical miles south-east of the Kenyan port of Mombasa. 

JWC's listed areas detail shipping lanes and areas of ocean that are in danger of hull war, strikes, terrorism and other related perils. 

The new area extends from the coast of eastern Africa south of latitude 15° N and north of latitude 10° S, but excludes the coastal waters of Kenya and Tanzania. 

Previously, the market advisory group?s danger zone extended 250 nautical miles from the eastern coast of Somalia, south of latitude 10 degrees north. 

The JWC comprises underwriting representatives from both the Lloyd?s and IUA company markets and employs Aegis Defence Services as its advisor on maritime security issues. 

Πηγή: *Lloyd's List*

----------


## Leo

Latest update published today by Bimco
*BIMCO Security Advisory*

Members are advised that the weather forecast this week for the Gulf of Aden calls for favourable small boat operations (through Saturday 14 Feb). According to the IMB, a passing merchant vessel sighted a craft towing three skiffs in location 13:46.6N 051:02.8E on 8 February 2009 at 1345 UTC. More sightings of this nature can be expected as small boat operators (to include fishermen, traders, smugglers and pirates) take advantage of the calm seas in the Gulf of Aden.

Somali pirates have recently released multiple vessels after receiving ransom payments. Past reporting suggests efforts to hijack additional vessels increase as previously hijacked vessels are released. Past reporting also suggests efforts to hijack vessels increase as wind speeds and sea states decrease. Pirates appear to be most active and successful when average wind speeds are between 0 to 10 knots and sea states are less than 3 feet. Activity is also reported when winds are between 10 to 15 knots, but pirates appear to be less successful under these conditions. Little to no incidents are reported when winds average between 15 to 20+ knots. This time of year, when prevailing monsoon winds are out of the Northeast, wind speeds are lower and more conducive to piracy operations closer to the Yemeni coast and less favourable in the central Gulf of Aden. Information on current wave heights for the Gulf of Aden and east coast of Somalia can be found here.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

In an effort to counter Piracy in the Gulf of Aden and off the east coast of Somalia industry bodies including the Internaional Maritime Bureau have published the Best Managment Practice (BMP) guidelines. Find attached a copy of these BMP guidelines.

----------


## Leo

_April 8, 2009_
*Pirates seize U.S.-flag ship*

Maersk Group has issued the following statement: 
This morning, at around 05.00 UTC, Maersk Alabama, a 1,100 TEU container vessel, was attacked by pirates and presumed hijacked. The U.S. flagged vessel has a crew of 20 U.S. nationals and is owned and operated by Maersk Line, Limited in the U.S. 
The vessel is deployed in Maersk Line's East Africa service network and was enroute to Mombasa, when it was attacked approximately 500 kilometers off the Somalia coast. Our initial concern is to ensure proper support of the crew and assistance to their families. 
At this point in time we do not have any further information. Maersk Line, Limited is an American company, based in Norfolk, Va., is a business within the Copenhagen, Denmark, headquartered A.P. Moller--Maersk Group. Its crews are members of the SIU (Seafarers International Union). This is not the first A.P. Moller--Maersk Group vessel to be hijacked. In March last year the Svitzer-owned ice class tug Svitzer Korsakov was released by Somali pirates after being held for more than one month. The ransom paid in that incident was reported as being $700,000. 

Πηγή: *MarineLog*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

I hope that the use o fire power from US military forces do not escalate the violence againt merchant shipping. 
As reported prates do not hesistate to use guns recentlh (on 14-4-2009, on 03:45S – 048:20E, About 380 nm SE Mogadishu) fired an anti tank RPG rocket against a container ship.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

As we saw in main page here http://www.nautilia.gr/content.asp?ContentId=7800 IMO's Maritime Committy concerned in the subjet of piracy:
The packed agenda includes discussion on piracy and armed robbery against ships off the coast of Somalia and in the Gulf of Aden, the implementation of the Long Range Identification and Tracking (LRIT) system, the development of goal-based standards for new ship construction and the adoption of amendments to the International Convention for the Safety of Life at Sea (SOLAS).

----------


## Leo

The attached article circulated to shipping industry from various sources. This copy is the one published by the Liberian administration.

WWTTS 070809.doc

----------


## Leo

*Source: Bimco*

The ReCAAP Information Sharing Centre in Singapore has informed BIMCO of the following announcement just released on the website of the Japanese Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism;

*Anti-piracy operation*

The Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force (MSDF) started the escort operation on 13 March 2009, under an order from the Minister of Defense, in accordance with the “maritime security operation” stipulated in Article 82 of the Self-Defense Forces Law (Act No. 165 of 1954). 

New legislation called “The Law on Punishment of and Measures against Acts of Piracy” (Act No. 55 of 2009) was approved in the Japanese Diet on 19 June 2009, and enables the Government to protect vessels from acts of piracy regardless of their nationality. 

Accordingly, the Japan Self Defense Force intends to promptly begin the “anti-piracy operation” in accordance with the new legislation, in order to fight piracy more appropriately. 

*Pre-registration and escort application to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT)*

Prior to applying for escort, the related person(s) or organization (ship operator, ship owner, ship manager, beneficiary ship owner, shipper, or any other) must pre-register with the MLIT basic information of the vessel needing to be escorted.

*IMPORTANT NOTICE:* Those who have previously completed pre-registration before the new legislation was enacted are ALSO required to pre-register to be escorted in accordance with the new legislation.

An ID and password are needed to check the MSDF escort schedule and other related information, and will be provided by the Ministry of Defense after vessels are pre-registered with the MLIT.

*Pre-registration and application procedure*

Download the pre-registration form here.

Fill in the form and send it by email to the MLIT Anti-Piracy Contact and Coordination Office; INFO-PIRACY@mlit.go.jp

Pre-registration can be made at any time. 

After receiving your pre-registration, the MLIT will send you a “Summary of escort operation,” which you are requested to check thoroughly.

In addition, an ID and password will be provided for access to the Ministry of Defense website that is dedicated to the escort operation, so you are also requested to check the escort operation schedule.

After checking the “Summary of escort operation” and the escort operation schedule, download the application form available here.


The completed application form should then be sent by e-mail to the MLIT Anti-Piracy Contact and Coordination Office; INFO-PIRACY@mlit.go.jp

Whenever any circumstances relevant to the pre-registration contents change, you are requested to submit a revised pre-registration. If you fail to do so, the vessel may not be entitled to be escorted.

Vessels should watch for the threat of piracy attacks in accordance with the “Best Management Practices” recommended by the International Maritime Organization (IMO), whether they are being escorted or not.

The official English version of this announcement can be found here.

----------


## Leo

Attached you will find relevant information for the subject, issued by the USCG.

USCG PSA 07-09.pdf

----------


## ΕΥΗ

Kalhspera.

tha hthela merikes plhrofories gia opoion gnwrizei.

prokeite gia ena transit mesa sto GOA.To ploio hdh exei ginei register sto MSCHOA kai tha akolouthhsei to convoy se sygkekrimenh taxythta kai position.

Ayto pou tha hthela einai kapoio allo National convoy (px british,india ktl) pou na boresw na to kanw register.

eyxaristw kai sorry gia to proxeiro mhnyma mou...

----------


## Leo

Attached you will find relevant information for the subject, issued by the USCG.

Port_Security_Advisory_10_2009.pdf

----------


## Leo

Source *Bimco*

A suynoptic review for the year 2009 can be found below

*2009_piracy.doc*

----------


## Leo

A new report has been circulated recent months, which is attached. Similar reports will be circularted whenever will become available.

WWTTS 031110.pdf

----------

